# Congratulations to the DTG BATTLE ROYALE print competition Winners!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Congratulations to the 1st Annual DTG BATTLE ROYALE Winner:









*Name:* Justin Walker
*Member:* @Justin Walker
*Company Name:* Fusion Logistics Group
*Web Site:* Fusion Logistics Group - Professional Wholesale Printing & Fulfillment Services!
*Which DTG machine (brand/model) will you be using for your entry?* Neoflex
*Which inks are you using for your entry?* Dupont
*Which Pretreatment will you be using for your entry?* Dupont
*Which RIP software will you be using for your entry?* NeoRIP PRO
*View Entry:* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-battle-royale/t152095.html (46 out of 50 rating)

Justin wins:

$500 Cash
1 Year Subscription to DecoNetwork Online T-Shirt Designer/Ecommerce System
1 Year Preferred Printer Listing at PrinterListings.com

Last but not least...there's the bragging rights...and did I mention the *custom DTG Battle Royale Championship belt* I had made that he gets to keep in his shop for a year until he has to defend the title in next year's competition!!


(Cadillac not included)

Thank you to all who took the time to enter this contest. Next year I hope to make it even better! 

Everyone that entered this year will receive a free Glitz Up Rhinestone Applicator from All American Supply.

I was only going to award a 2nd and 3rd place winner if we reached 25 entries, but I think it's only right to go ahead and award them anyway 

*2nd Place* - $150 Cash Prize

*Name:* Mandy Riley
*Member: *@vintagetee
*Company Name:* Vintage Tee
*Website:* The Vintage Tee
*Which DTG machine (brand/model) will you be using for your entry?* NeoFlex
*Which inks are you using for your entry?* Dupont Artistri
*Which Pretreatment will you be using for your entry*?	NeoTex Pretreatment
*Which RIP software will you be using for your entry?* NewRIP PRO 
*View Entry: *http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-battle-royale/t151710.html (44 out of 50 rating)

*3rd Place* $100 Cash Prize

*Name: *John
*Member:* @chobay
*Company name: *DTG POD
*Company contact:* info[USER=95881]@DTG[/USER]pod.com
*Company website: *DTGPOD (in the works)
*Which DTG machine (brand/model) will you be using for your entry?* Veloci-Jet
*Which inks are you using for your entry?* Dupont
*Which Pretreatment will you be using for your entry?* Dupont dark pretreat
*Which RIP software will you be using for your entry?* EZ Rip
*View Entry:* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-battle-royale/t152083.html (41 out of 50 rating)

You can discuss the contest and congratulate the winners here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-battle-royale/t153529.html


----------

